# MK5 Gti Every fuse I use my Amp wont turn off when the car is off!!



## bOOst_BoY02 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hi guys. I just recently put a new sub and amp in my car and for some reason, every single fuse that i use for the remote wire, the amp stays on when the car is off. What fuse can I use? Ive tried the cigarette lighter, the rear outlet, the fans, the feul pump, pretty much all of them. Which one can I use? and if i cant use any of them...What can i use?


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

You need to hook the remote wire up to something that has 12V when the ignition is on and has no power when the ignition is off. 

Do you have a test light? If not, get one and check wires or conections behind the head unit for 12V when ignition is on ans no power when ignition is off. If you have an aftermarket head unit, the remote turn on for an amplifier is usualy the blue wire or a blue/white wire. It may be labled antena, remote or amp. If you have a factory head unit then you will have to go through the wires until you find the right one. More then likely there is one behind the head unit that sends 12V to turn the head unit on/off and you can tap into that one.

Hope that helps. GL:beer:


----------



## bOOst_BoY02 (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, i figured thats what i would have to do. I was hoping i could just use a fuse tho. Someone else also told me i might be able to just use on of the empty slots in the fuse box and run an extra fuse just for that? possible? Thanks for your input :thumbup:


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

I just tapped into the rear cig plug. Easiest way to run the wire.


----------



## bOOst_BoY02 (Apr 4, 2004)

i tried that, it still stayed on? WTF!!! lol:banghead:


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Dude, there is no power to the cig plug with the key in the off position or totally out. wtf is that.


----------



## bOOst_BoY02 (Apr 4, 2004)

no idea, its blowing my mind. I dont understand it. Thats why im so frustrated. :banghead:


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

Notice the fused lead in the pic below. This is where I tapped for 12v switched when I did the amp in my friends' car.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

tap into the wire from the key switch that actually turns the head unit on? then when the radio is off, the amp is off..

or just hook it up to the amp wire on the back of the stereo..


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Glegor said:


> tap into the wire from the key switch that actually turns the head unit on? then when the radio is off, the amp is off..
> 
> or just hook it up to the amp wire on the back of the stereo..


Our stock stereo wiring is retarded. They have a constant 12V running to them so even when the ignition is turned from on to off, it still stays on. You have to pull the key out. And the reverse doesn't turn the radio on, only turning from off to on does. I added an aftermarket HU and I need to turn it on and off manually. I wish it went on and off like the stock stereo.


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

There are ways to do what you are talking about. The reason the factory radio reacts as it does is due to the can-bus system and the key sensing ignition switch.


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

kwalton said:


> There are ways to do what you are talking about. The reason the factory radio reacts as it does is due to the can-bus system and the key sensing ignition switch.


Yea man, I haven't been able to find which wires to tap into. There are 2 CAN-BUS wires that ran into my stock radio. I wonder if these are just switch wires that are supposed to turn the stereo on and off, possibly via an interior relay in the stock stereo? I've had no luck searching...


----------



## bOOst_BoY02 (Apr 4, 2004)

So I took the head unit out to tap into the power wire that goes straight to the head unit. I used the b+ wire. It did the same thing! Amp is still staying on all the time! WTF! Somebody please give me a solution. This is ridiculous. I also tried other fuses and none worked. Help


----------



## feelinjunky (Aug 12, 2009)

Dude, it's gotta be your amp. Idk man.


----------



## iverson954360 (Jun 17, 2010)

I used an aftermarket CAN-bus adapter for my pioneer 3100, it turns on and off with the car and even does dimming. Its super easy to install, plug the adapter straight into your factory harness, wire up the head unit to the adapter and you're done.


----------

